# ANNOUNCING THE NEW MAN IN MY LIFE



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

[attachment=27410:CHACHI.JPG


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh! He's just GORGEOUS! :wub: 

Congratulations on your new little man! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH MY!!! What a little sweetie pie!! Congratulations!!! and Enjoy!! :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, heart be still! What a little doll!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OH NO YOU DIDN"T!! OMG! Is he from Sheila?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He is so cute!! I love the little bow - he's wrapped up like a present for you!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats!! :aktion033: :aktion033: He's adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Gorgeous!!!! We need details......


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

He looks very sweet :grouphug: Congrats..where did you get him?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW!! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

He's so cute. I love that he looks like a gift! Congrats!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, he is adorable :wub: 
:aktion033: Congrats :chili:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*You already know I think he is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
But I will say it again...........He is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
and so cute and so tiny and so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Yah for more Maltese to LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

:grouphug: 

~Auntie Carole~*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What an adorable puppy and picture! We need more and
details! So sweeeeet!!

Did they ever replace your stroller? I hope so.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

So cute, what a face :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What an absolute cutie pie! :wub: Congratulations! :chili:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

He is just absolutely perfect! Congratulations!!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

He is just so cute. Enjoy him.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! What a lil cutie!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He's just absolutely adorable. Congrats. :aktion033:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new little man :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations on your new little puppy. He is really cute. :thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh dear.... I'm in love again. So cute :wub: 

Congratulations!!

Leslie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh wow, Lynda! He is fabulous! That picture is just the cutest ... with the blanket and bow... Oh, what a vision!!!!

[attachment=27420:chick.gif]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww Charchi is so very cute! Thank you for sharing him with us. Who did you get him from? 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg how cute!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you every one for all your kind words. He is a very special little boy from MaltAngels. He has the sweetest, and most confident personality. He acts very much like Katie. They have already become good playmates, but I do believe Chloe has her nose a bit out of joint. She observes him from a far. :innocent: 

He flew into NJ from Ca. with another breeder and we picked him up from her in NY on Wed. He is only 2 lbs and is going to be very tiny. Sheila thinks he will get to be around 3 1/4 to 3 1/2 lbs. This is the second baby I have gotten from Sheila and both their personalities are fantastic.

His Sire is MaltAngel Rejoice And Be Glad, aka, Joseph and his Dam is Whitecliff Merciful And Mighty, aka Esther. If every day goes as well as the last three days I will have to say I have the almost perfect 3som rayer: . His potty training is going well, he is eating well and he sleeps good. Right now I am in puppy Heaven. I just hope I don't get that puppy fever again. I am beginning to think I could become a Maltese horder :blush:

There will be more pictures for sure.

Thank you again,
Lynda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my I want him, please. He's just adorable


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> OH NO YOU DIDN"T!! OMG! Is he from Sheila?[/B]


OH YES I DID


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> *You already know I think he is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> But I will say it again...........He is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> and so cute and so tiny and so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Tanks Auntie Carole, but don't you tink mommy has enough now, me and Katie tinks she is *quazy*

Love U
Chloe


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> What an adorable puppy and picture! We need more and
> details! So sweeeeet!!
> 
> Did they ever replace your stroller? I hope so.[/B]


Thanks Brit, details are in a previous post. They did replace the stroller but not without a lot of whinning from me. The internet company I got if from, Just for Pets, would not take care of it so I called the manufacture. They replaced it but I decided to upgrade to a little bigger one so I paid them the difference. Now, with 3 little fluff butts I am really glad that I did. Only trouble with the bigger one, it is hard to get in and out of the car, now we need a bigger car. :blink:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah!! I'm soooo happy for you! How are the girls dealing with having him in the house???? I need dETAILS


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh what a pretty baby. He is adorable. Thank you I really needed this smile tonight. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, Lynda, he is adorable! PS - I really like the softness in that picture. Congratulations!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

What a beautiful baby boy!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445093
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*So............that is why it is said that Maltese are expensive. :smrofl: *


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

He is so adorable! I love his little ears!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh my goodness, your new little man is so cute :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> [attachment=27410:CHARCHI.JPG[/B]


Oh what an adorable little baby :wub: Just look at that cute little face, I love the bows too, he is so precious :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute! congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

very very cute!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

OK so that one picture was really really cute but I need MORE! 

Please post more... he's so sweet and so tiny.... and so cute. 


Leslie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

He is so cute. :wub: I would like to see a picture of him with the girls or maybe that is impossible with three dogs. Congratulations on your new addition. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> He is so cute. :wub: I would like to see a picture of him with the girls or maybe that is impossible with three dogs. Congratulations on your new addition. :grouphug:[/B]



I promise to take more pictures but here is one with the girls for now


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">He is just beautiful! The group photo is a hoot! I'm not sure any one of them looks too sure or too happy at the moment! LOL Congratulations!</span>


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG!!!! The "family" is toooooooo cute for words. :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445449
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Ahhhhhhhhhh..........so sweet my heart melts!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That group photo is adorable. He looks like a toy.....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

He is just precious!! and he is going to be so tiny!
Congratulations and enjoy!
I think I could be a maltese Horder...though - I think 4 might be my limit..


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

He is so cute :wub: All three of your babies are just too cute though! More pictures please!


----------

